# TB in NW MN Deer



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

What do you think of the plan to shoot as many deer around Skime in NW MN to reduce the herd and control TB? There is alot of deer hunting in that area!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I heard there are a lot of people mad about this ordeal. They banned baiting I believe, but I don't think that is going to stop a lot of people. Each side has a pretty good argument, it will be interesting to see what comes of this problem.


----------



## mmnk (Jan 31, 2007)

bretts,

I never heard anything about that. You should check your sources and let me know where you found that information.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Is Skime by Warroad?.....If then my source is the forum and the outdoor section a few weekends ago and they talked about the bait ban and also the TB problem. I believe it's about 4,000 acre area...but don't quote me.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

yes, there was article about feeding ban in either Forum or Herald couple weeks ago. guy had moved up from PA to his dream place in the woods and was going to continue to feed his deer despite DNR rules.

Problem with feeding has been well documented--congregates the deer, making it easier for disease transmission. controversy about if it is needed, except perhaps in severe, severe winters like those 10 years ago.
(my how the population has recovered in just 10 years!)

End result in the Skime area (yes, is southwest of Warroad) is bovine TB in several more than the original infected deer they found--enough that it will cost the cattle producers much of their livelyhood because they can't be certified TB free, meaning they will have very hard time selling their livestock--economic hardship for the region.

On the other hand, that is a big deer hunting area and deer hunting contributes alot to the economy too.

If that were my hunting area, I would be very concerned...and my area isn't all that far away so am watching with interest!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

That is a tough situation because of the many different pros and cons there. Hopefully something good can come of this problem. I don't bait but for the guys that grew up doing that and that's all they know that's gotta be tough when you have to change how you hunt....but on the other hand it sure hurts those guys with cattle.


----------



## mmnk (Jan 31, 2007)

bretts,

What pros can stem from a situation like this? This is bad news for anyone that may be concerned, other than people who are sent in to possibly kill any deer that may be harmed. I just don't see this having any pros.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Deer herd reduction planned in bovine TB zone (2007-01-26)
Five wild deer harvested this fall in northwestern Minnesota near bovine tuberculosis (TB)- infected cattle operations tested presumptive positive for the disease, according to the Minnesota Department of Natural Resources (DNR).

The DNR will contract with U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) sharpshooters and take additional actions for removal of deer potentially infected with the disease. The presumed positive deer from this year are in addition to two deer from the same area found positive for bovine TB during last year's testing. Final test results from 2006 are pending.

"The discovery of more bovine TB-infected cattle operations and deer in 2006 prompted this effort to protect the long-term health of the deer population," said Dr. Michelle Powell, DNR wildlife health program coordinator. "Temporarily reducing deer numbers in highly localized areas will minimize the chance that this disease will begin to spread through deer-to-deer or deer-to-livestock contact. The DNR is committed to working with livestock producers and the Minnesota Board of Animal Health to regain the state's bovine TB-free status."

Bovine TB has been found in seven cattle operations in the area. All of the bovine TB positive deer have been located on or within a few miles of TB positive cattle farms near Skime, about 35 miles south of the Canadian border.

Following an aerial survey next week to assess deer numbers and distribution, USDA Wildlife Services sharpshooters will begin to reduce deer numbers in a six-mile radius surrounding the farms where bovine TB was detected near Skime. USDA Wildlife Services employs teams of trained sharpshooters who are experienced and skilled in efficiently removing large numbers of deer for wildlife damage and health and safety reasons. These teams will take deer on public land and will also work with landowners to take deer on private land with the landowner's permission.

All deer taken will be tested for bovine TB. Meat from deer with no obvious bovine TB infection will be salvaged and released for human consumption. DNR will provide information and food safety guidelines for proper handling and cooking of venison.

"The DNR's effort to reduce the deer population in selected areas of northwest Minnesota is an important step in the process of eradicating bovine TB from the state," said Minnesota Board of Animal Health Executive Director and State Veterinarian Dr. Bill Hartmann, "With each TB-infected deer we remove and each herd we test, Minnesota moves closer to regaining its bovine-TB free status."

The DNR will also continue to issue shooting permits to interested landowners in the affected areas. Last year, landowners took 90 deer under shooting permits. After the sharp-shooting effort the DNR will consider additional management options, possibly in a broader area, including liberalized hunting seasons, special hunts, bonus permits or extended seasons.

"We recognize that this will likely have a temporary, negative affect on deer hunting in the immediate area and we regret any short-term impacts to local hunters," Powell said. "However, taking aggressive action before the disease begins to spread through the deer population ensures the long-term health of the deer herd and good deer hunting in the future. We expect deer numbers will quickly rebound after the completion of this effort."

The DNR will continue to monitor deer for TB in the area throughout the next several years by sampling hunter-harvested deer. Bovine TB is a bacterial disease that primarily affects cattle; however, other animals may become infected. It is known to occur in Michigan deer but does not persist in deer anywhere else in the United States. Cooking meat to an internal temperature of 165 degrees destroys the bacteria. When field dressing all game, the DNR recommends the use of gloves to prevent exposure to a number of diseases, including salmonella and E. coli.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

no, my bad I totally worded that wrong. What I am trying to say is that each side has an argument...whether it be the land owner arguing that it his land he can do what he wants, or its the guy with cattle arguing it's hurting their business and also potential of infection of their cows. It definetly a no win situation.


----------

